# Single Phase 208/480 color coding



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you "have to" mark with appropriate color codes the phases of a single phase 208/480 branch circuit off a 3 phase system ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Do you "have to" mark with appropriate color codes the phases of a single phase 208/480 branch circuit off a 3 phase system ?



I don't when I have just 208/480.

But then again, I've never worked with single phase 208/480 volt circuits. 'Round here, they're either 3-phase 120/208 or 277/480. Then I use two color schemes.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I don't when I have just 208/480.
> 
> But then again, I've never worked with 208/480 volt circuits. 'Round here, they're either 120/208 or 277/480. Then I use two color schemes.


wasnt' talking about those circuits just 208 and 480 single phase


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Do you "have to" mark with appropriate color codes the phases of a single phase 208/480 branch circuit off a 3 phase system ?


You tell us, here is the 2011 NEC section about it. 



> *210.5 Identificationway orfay Anchbray Ircuitscay.*
> (Away) Oundedgray Onductorcay. Ethay oundedgray onductorcay
> ofway away
> anchbray ircuitcay allshay ebay identifiedway inway
> ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cletis said:


> wasnt' talking about those circuits just 208 and 480 single phase


If there's just 208, you can use whatever color you want. If you have just 480 you can use whatever color you want. If you have both, then you need to keep the colors used in each separated.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

有至少两个在这方面的其他线程

-约翰


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

big john said:


> 有至少两个在这方面的其他线程
> 
> -约翰


他們在？


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

Pig Latin is the forshizzle!:thumbsup:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Cletis said:


> wasnt' talking about those circuits just 208 and 480 single phase


Curious how you get 480v single phase?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

347sparky said:


> Curious how you get 480v single phase?


Very carefully


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

347sparky said:


> Curious how you get 480v single phase?


 I can only guess that he is talking about a 2-pole breaker and not a 3-pole breaker for the 208 or 480v. Either way I would phase out that dangerous sh#t.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

nervous said:


> I can only guess that he is talking about a 2-pole breaker and not a 3-pole breaker for the 208 or 480v. Either way I would phase out that dangerous sh#t.


Single phase **** ? What is so dangerous about that ? I hook up single phase 208 and 480 to all kinds of things:001_huh: Don't tell me there is no such thing as single phase 208 and 480 now :icon_eek:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

347sparky said:


> Curious how you get 480v single phase?


Two hots on different legs in a 3-phase panel.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

347sparky said:


> Curious how you get 480v single phase?


But in all seriousness. There are lot's of applications for single phase 208 and 480. Single phase lighting was used in lighting mostly 40 yrs ago or so. Still exist today. TIG welders operate on 208 single and 480 single phase. Lot's and lots of other things as well...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I hook up "single phase" 480 all the time. Lots of tig welders.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Two hots on different legs in a 3-phase panel.


I got it, just giving Cletis ****. 480v is still measured phase to phase. So instead of single phase it's really 2 phases of a 3 phase system.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

347sparky said:


> I got it, just giving Cletis ****. 480v is still measured phase to phase. So instead of single phase it's really 2 phases of a 3 phase system.


It's still single phase, though.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Its two phases from a three phase system not two legs from a split single phase


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, it sure ain't two-phase. And it sure ain't three-phase either.

So what is it? Four-phase? Five-phase? Ten-phase?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Well, it sure ain't two-phase. And it sure ain't three-phase either.
> 
> So what is it? Four-phase? Five-phase? Ten-phase?


Its exactly what I said it is. Two phases from a three phase system.


----------



## nervous (Nov 13, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Single phase **** ? What is so dangerous about that ? I hook up single phase 208 and 480 to all kinds of things:001_huh: Don't tell me there is no such thing as single phase 208 and 480 now :icon_eek:


 I meant that the phases should be marked with phasing tape for safety whether it is single phase or three phase. I did'nt mean to say that single phase should be phased out for good.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

nervous said:


> I meant that the phases should be marked with phasing tape for safety whether it is single phase or three phase. I did'nt mean to say that single phase should be phased out for good.


Single phase 480V is still marked with 480V 3 phase colors yet it is single phase still


----------



## Focker (Dec 8, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Single phase 480V is still marked with 480V 3 phase colors yet it is single phase still




and ........


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Do you "have to" mark with appropriate color codes the phases of a single phase 208/480 branch circuit off a 3 phase system ?


regardless of some peoples inability to understand the concept of the topic at hand. i would think most installers should feel its necessary to indicate phase to ground voltage regardless of its source


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Its exactly what I said it is. Two phases from a three phase system.



You have two _hots_. You have one _phase_.

Therefore....... Single phase.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You have two _hots_. You have one _phase_.
> 
> Therefore....... Single phase.


yeah if the source is single phase you are using two "hots" from the same phase i.e. "split phase". if you are using phase A and B from a three phase system to obtain a certain line to line voltage it is not single phase, it just is what it is. the machine doesn't care how the line to line voltage is created or what its source is. there isn't much to argue on this one

edit: for all intents and purposes everyone calls it single phase when its done this way so im fine with calling it that as well. doesnt make it single phase though


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Single phase 480V is still marked with 480V 3 phase colors yet it is single phase still


can I mark each phase using the standard Chinese alphabet instead of tape?
and
快速回复表示赞赏


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> yeah if the source is single phase you are using two "hots" from the same phase i.e. "split phase". if you are using phase A and B from a three phase system to obtain a certain line to line voltage it is not single phase, it just is what it is. the machine doesn't care how the line to line voltage is created or what its source is. there isn't much to argue on this one
> 
> edit: for all intents and purposes everyone calls it single phase when its done this way so im fine with calling it that as well. doesnt make it single phase though


You will have one phase between conductors A and B. One phase between B and C. The third phase is between A and C. Use all three conductors will give you three phases (AB AC BC). Use just two conductors, and you are only using one phase. So it will be a single-phase circuit.

There is a difference between the phase and the conductors. A conductor is not a phase.

Put an oscilliscope on a circuit using two hots of a 3ph system..... You will not see two phases. You will only see one. Therefore it IS a single phase circuit. Three will not be two sine waves..... There will only be one. One sine wave = single phase.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

360max said:


> can I mark each phase using the standard Chinese alphabet instead of tape?
> and
> 快速回复表示赞赏


I was curious about that too. Does it have to be of the english language? I would think so, but not sure. Color's are universal language so ok. My guess would be no.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> yeah if the source is single phase you are using two "hots" from the same phase i.e. "split phase". if you are using phase A and B from a three phase system to obtain a certain line to line voltage it is not single phase, it just is what it is. the machine doesn't care how the line to line voltage is created or what its source is. there isn't much to argue on this one
> 
> edit: for all intents and purposes everyone calls it single phase when its done this way so im fine with calling it that as well. doesnt make it single phase though


Huh? I regret to inform you that you are incorrect. 480 Sparky is spot on.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You will have one phase between conductors A and B. One phase between B and C. The third phase is between A and C. Use all three conductors will give you three phases (AB AC BC). Use just two conductors, and you are only using one phase. So it will be a single-phase circuit.
> 
> There is a difference between the phase and the conductors. A conductor is not a phase.
> 
> Put an oscilliscope on a circuit using two hots of a 3ph system..... You will not see two phases. You will only see one. Therefore it IS a single phase circuit. Three will not be two sine waves..... There will only be one. One sine wave = single phase.


Great explanation. I won't soon be forgetting that one


----------

